# numero di lettere e interiezioni in esubero



## pizzi

Vorrei sapere se esiste una convenzione che stabilisca un numero nell'uso di lettere in eccesso, quando si vuole date una specifica coloritura a un testo e si scrive qualcosa di enfatico. Mi riferisco, ovviamente, a una maniera più formale rispetto a un messaggio tra amici, dove si può eccedere a dismisura , e fatta salva la creatività artistica . 

Per esempio:

_Hai fatto la zuppa di cipolle*?!?* Mi piace m*ooo*lto*!!!*

Bast*aaa!!!* Stai zi*ttto!!!*

Cos*aaa???* Arriva alle 11*???*_

Ho usato la convenzione del tre, basandomi sul numero dei puntini di sospensione. 

piz


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Vorrei sapere se esiste una convenzione che stabilisca un numero nell'uso di lettere in eccesso, quando si vuole date una specifica coloritura a un testo e si scrive qualcosa di enfatico. Mi riferisco, ovviamente, a una maniera più formale rispetto a un messaggio tra amici, dove si può eccedere a dismisura , e fatta salva la creatività artistica .
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> _Hai fatto la zuppa di cipolle*?!?* Mi piace m*ooo*lto*!!!*
> 
> Bast*aaa!!!* Stai zi*ttto!!!*
> 
> Cos*aaa???* Arriva alle 11*???*_
> 
> Ho usato la convenzione del tre, basandomi sul numero dei puntini di sospensione.
> 
> piz



Mi spiace, ma ho solo dei dubbi rispetto all' esistenza di una vera e propria "convenzione" ortografica !


----------



## violadaprile

Per una volta concordo con LP

Secondo me le forme che citi non fanno parte di una corretta ortografia, semmai di uno stile chat oppure di qualche racconto scritto in slang, dove le regole contano fino a un certo punto.
(si potrebbe dire "neografismo" come contrapposto a "neologismo"?) 
Cosi pare a me


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Per una volta concordo con LP
> 
> Secondo me le forme che citi non fanno parte di una corretta ortografia, semmai di uno stile chat oppure di qualche racconto scritto in slang, dove le regole contano fino a un certo punto.
> (si potrebbe dire "neografismo" come contrapposto a "neologismo"?)
> Cosi pare a me



Confermo in toto.Se interessa, vedere: www.rubric.it/scienza-tecnologia/sms-chat-lingua-che-cambia/  . Saluti!


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me invece la regola del tre è più che giusta.

In ogni caso la domanda non si riferiva al linguaggio chat/sms ma al linguaggio letterario.


----------



## longplay

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me invece la regola del tre è più che giusta.
> 
> In ogni caso la domanda non si riferiva al linguaggio chat/sms ma al linguaggio letterario.



In questo caso, esisterebbe l' alternativa di descrivere il modo di parlare :" Allora", le chiese urlando, "è pronta la zuppa ?", prolungando volutamente l' ultima vocale". O sono 
rimasto 60 anni indietro ? A me va bene lo stesso.....


----------



## infinite sadness

A volte queste enfatizzazioni si possono trovare nella narrativa per bambini o nei fumetti, non è detto che debbano essere per forza forme esclusive del linguaggio della messaggistica moderna, anche io sono vecchio e ricordo che nei libri per bambini queste cose si trovavano.


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> In questo caso, esisterebbe l' alternativa di descrivere il modo di parlare :" Allora", le chiese urlando, "è pronta la zuppa ?", prolungando volutamente l' ultima vocale".



Ciao lp, se devi descrivere un alterco prolungato con frasi gridate, e indugi nella descizione ad ogni battuta, alla fine ottieni un testo di esterma pesantezza, che finisce con l'incartarsi su se stesso.

_"Sì" rispose Emma dalla cucina, facendo vibrare la vocale nei toni più acuti. "Chiedilo a tua madre!"
"Cosa?" replicò Ernesto_ (Qui si aprono due possibilità: _Cosa_ per _"Cosa devo chiedere a mia madre?"_, oppure _"Cosa?", replicò l'uomo con sdegno, veemente a séguito della provocazione_).

E via esplicando


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Ciao lp, se devi descrivere un alterco prolungato con frasi gridate, e indugi nella descizione ad ogni battuta, alla fine ottieni un testo di esterma pesantezza, che finisce con l'incartarsi su se stesso.
> 
> _"Sì" rispose Emma dalla cucina, facendo vibrare la vocale nei toni più acuti. "Chiedilo a tua madre!"
> "Cosa?" replicò Ernesto_ (Qui si aprono due possibilità: _Cosa_ per _"Cosa devo chiedere a mia madre?"_, oppure _"Cosa?", replicò l'uomo con sdegno, veemente a séguito della provocazione_).
> 
> E via esplicando



Basta farlo una volta, semmai , per dare la sensazione di ciò che sta accadendo.Comunque nel tuo esempio ci sono almeno due qualificazioni ,mi pare; e mi pare anche che
contribuiscano meglio all' immaginazione (mi riferisco al 2° "inciso"). Salve ! Cosa vuoi.... io son restato alle prime pagine degli "esercizi di stile" di Queneau !


----------



## Nunou

Forse sono quella che è rimasta più indietro di tutti ma non userei mai lettere in eccesso se stessi scrivendo qualcosa di più o meno formale. Secondo me sarebbe come aggiungere le faccine....e questo lo riservo solo alle chat o ai forum...al limite nei fumetti (ma questi non li scrivo mai...li leggo solo!!) 
Per contro sovente _abuso dell'uso_ di puntini ed esclamativi. Un'abitudine che mi vorrei togliere ma ...non ho ancora capito come si fa!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, allora come si fa a rendere l'espressione "oh nooo!!!" senza ripetere le vocali?


----------



## Nunou

Mah..."oh no!" è già di suo un'esclamazione, quindi un'enfasi. In fondo che bisogno c'è di rafforzarla ulteriormente?
Al limite spieghi prima o dopo che qualcuno grida, urla "oh no!"
Secondo me, questa di rendere tutto "*più" * è una mania del mondo di oggi e io sono un po' attempatella per essere veramente moderna. 

Ciao.


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> Comunque nel tuo esempio ci sono almeno due qualificazioni ,mi pare; e mi pare anche che
> contribuiscano meglio all' immaginazione (mi riferisco al 2° "inciso").



Scusa lp, non ho capito, puoi spiegare?

Grazie .


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Scusa lp, non ho capito, puoi spiegare?
> 
> Grazie .



Ben volentieri. Nell' esempio "replicò l' uomo" ci sono due parole che danno l' idea di una situazione di... nervosismo, cioè che la qualificano come un alterco un po' violento:
"con sdegno" e "veemente" . Se poi l'uomo abbia detto "a mia madreee" o no mi sembra secondario. Scriverlo (eee), mi sembra molto poco elegante, in un testo italiano
sufficientemente "corretto e formale". Che ne pensi ? Scusa se mi ripeto: sono rimasto alle prime pagine del Queneau.....! Sono "antico", ma non contrario a novità
linguistiche...ragionevoli !


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
vedo che siamo sulla stessa linea. Aggettivi qualificativi, punti esclamativi, avverbi ecc....dovrebbero poter dare risposte sufficienti alle varie necessità d'espressione "corretta e formale".  
Tutto il resto mi sta bene in situazioni diverse...allora sììììì...sono la prima ad usarleeeee.....
L'unica cosa che davvero non tollero neppure negli sms e nelle chat, sono quelle fastidiosissime *K* che imperversano al posto delle *ch* ....no comment al riguardo ...e no comment riguardo anche ad alcune abbreviazioni molto in voga...prima fra tutte TVB....sarà...ma mi fa tanto pensare alla TBC


----------



## Anja.Ann

pizzi said:


> Vorrei sapere se esiste una convenzione che stabilisca un numero nell'uso di lettere in eccesso, quando si vuole date una specifica coloritura a un testo e si scrive qualcosa di enfatico. Mi riferisco, ovviamente, a una maniera più formale rispetto a un messaggio tra amici, dove si può eccedere a dismisura , e fatta salva la creatività artistica .



Ciao, Piz cara!  

Fatta salva la creatività artistica, (con il Marinetti in prima fila ), secondo me la "regola del tre" funziona: immagino di leggere un breve dialogo tra due persone, un dialogo scevro da incisi, aggettivi qualificativi, avverbi: 

- Sei un artista geniale!
- No ... che dici?! 

- Sei un artista geniale!
- Nooo ... che dici?! 

Trovo che il "nooo" _enfatizzato _suggerisca l'immagine di un parlante che si schermisce di fronte al complimento, mentre il classico "no" (benché seguito dai puntini di sospensione) non renda la stessa idea  ... è un'impressione solo mia?


----------



## giginho

Ciao a Tutti!!!

Siccome, mai cara Anna, io sono così avanti che se mi volto indietro vedo il Marinetti che mi insegue, uso sempre esclamare con almeno 5 vocali!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, be'!  Allora è il Giginho in prima fila!   ... Cinque vocali mi sembrano _enfaticamente enfatizzanti _ ... ma, certo, tutto dipende dal contesto


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ah, be'!  Allora è il Giginho in prima fila!   ... Cinque vocali mi sembrano _enfaticamente enfatizzanti _ ... ma, certo, tutto dipende dal contesto



Beh, non esageriamo: Gigi davanti e dietro tutti quanti non è un bel vedere!!!  Ovviamente si possono usare 5 vocali anche per urlare......ma le vocali, a mio parere, sono come le rose: vanno sempre in numero dispari!


----------

